# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Liệu đó là sự thật.

## ít nói

Nỗi đau của một quốc gia không sản xuất nổi con ốc vít
Thời sự Việt Nam


Việt Nam sản xuất được nhiều giáo sư, tiến sĩ nhưng không sản xuất được sản phảm dù chỉ là con ốc vít.






Tập đoàn Samsung đưa ra danh sách 170 phụ kiện để Việt Nam có thể làm để cung ứng cho GalaxyS4 và Tab, đó là thông tin ông Trương Thanh Hoài – Phó Vụ trưởng Vụ Công nghiệp nặng - Bộ Công thương công bố khi trả lời báo Tuổi trẻ.
Thật đáng mừng, bởi vì có được một đơn hàng từ Samsung, các doanh nghiệp Việt nam có cơ hội làm ra sản phẩm cung cấp cho một thị trường rất màu mở. Chỉ tính riêng sạc pin các loại, mỗi năm Samsung cần 400 triệu chiếc. Tính lãi sơ sơ mỗi cái sạc pin là 0,5 USD, mỗi năm doanh nghiệp Việt Nam đút túi 200 triệu USD.
Ông Hoài tính toán nghe sướng tai như vậy, nhưng thực lực của doanh nghiệp Việt Nam có làm được cái sạc pin không lại là chuyện khác. Và chính ông Trương Thanh Hoài đã có được câu trả lời: “Tuy nhiên khi hỏi các hiệp hội, doanh nghiệp, kể cả doanh nghiệp điện tử đã có 40-50 năm truyền thống, câu trả lời là: Chưa làm được (không đáp ứng được công nghệ và giá thành). Mà trong đó có những linh kiện nghe rất đơn giản như cái sạc pin, cáp USB, vỏ nhựa, tai nghe...".
Những sản phẩm đơn giản như vậy nhưng không doanh nghiệp Việt Nam nào làm được. Đau!
Nhưng chuyện này không mới, cách đây mấy năm, Công ty Canon – Nhật Bản đã lùng khắp nước Việt, làm việc với 20 doanh nghiệp để đặt mua ốc vít, nhưng không doanh nghiệp nào sản xuất được. Họ đem cơm tới dâng tận miệng, nhưng dành phải từ chối. Đau!
Đau hơn, khi các nước sản xuất được những sản phẩm này, đọ số lượng giáo sư, tiến sĩ, thạc sĩ thì thua xa Việt Nam.
Việt Nam sản xuất được nhiều giáo sư, tiến sĩ nhưng không sản xuất được sản phảm dù chỉ là con ốc vít.
Vì sao ra nông nổi này? Câu trả lời không dành riêng cho doanh nghiệp, cho giáo sư tiến sĩ mà còn cho những người làm chính sách. Một quốc gia không có nền sản xuất mạnh, chỉ có bán tài nguyên và mồ hôi lao động thì không thể giàu mạnh. Nhìn lại nền sản xuất trong nước, sẽ thấy rất đáng lo vì hàng Việt Nam không thể cạnh tranh được với hàng Trung Quốc và nhiều nước khác.
Vào các siêu thị mà xem, từ chiếc máy quạt cho đến cái ổ khóa, cái kềm, cái búa phần lớn là hàng Trung Quốc và các nước xung quanh. Hàng Việt Nam có đấy, nhưng chưa xài đã hỏng. Nếu như vận động lòng yêu nước để người Việt Nam xài hàng Việt Nam thì ít nhất cũng cho người tiêu dùng thứ xài được. Đừng trách dân mình sính hàng ngoại.
Với trình độ sản xuất như vậy, cho nên ngành ô tô Việt Nam dù hăng hái tuyên bố rầm trời, nhưng bao nhiêu năm rồi, tỉ lệ nội địa hóa vẫn rất thấp. Cũng chỉ dừng lại ở trình độ bán mồ hôi gia công để lấy đô la mà thôi.
Hãy thử bắt đầu công nghiệp hóa – hiện đại hóa bằng sản xuất thành công cái sạc pin và con ốc vít trước khi nói đến những thứ to tát khác.
Theo LAO ĐỘNG ONLINE

----------

Haibala Đỗ, hungdn, ppgas, writewin

----------


## Tuanlm

Anh em trên Forum này tập hợp lại làm hàng phụ trợ deee

----------

ít nói, Gamo, hungdn, liemgc

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Không phải là Việt Nam không làm được, mà là không thèm làm.
 Các giáo sư , tiến sỹ ở Việt Nam còn "bận " tính làm chuyện khác .... heeee
 Ví như ít nói, bảo ông ngồi hàn một con trở trong đám hàng trăm linh kiện trên cái board, ông có làm không? Chắc chắn là không.
 Có phải ông không biết làm không? Ông thừa sức làm, nhưng ông không thèm làm, mặc dù có thể là ông còn đang đói.
 Vậy vì sao?
 Đơn giản vì hai chữ "Sỹ diện"!

----------

ít nói, liemgc

----------


## vanlam1102

> Không phải là Việt Nam không làm được, mà là không thèm làm.
>  Các giáo sư , tiến sỹ ở Việt Nam còn "bận " tính làm chuyện khác .... heeee
>  Ví như ít nói, bảo ông ngồi hàn một con trở trong đám hàng trăm linh kiện trên cái board, ông có làm không? Chắc chắn là không.
>  Có phải ông không biết làm không? Ông thừa sức làm, nhưng ông không thèm làm, mặc dù có thể là ông còn đang đói.
>  Vậy vì sao?
>  Đơn giản vì hai chữ "Sỹ diện"!


Hàn con linh kiện cũng là làm công, khi nào mà sản xuất dc linh kiện.

----------

ít nói

----------


## ppgas

> Nỗi đau của một quốc gia không sản xuất nổi con ốc vít
> Thời sự Việt Nam
> 
> 
> Việt Nam sản xuất được nhiều giáo sư, tiến sĩ nhưng không sản xuất được sản phảm dù chỉ là con ốc vít.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bắt đầu từ đây...
Buồn vui lẫn lộn...

----------

ít nói

----------


## Gamo

Thú thiệt với các bác em đi làm thuê cho bọn tư bản lâu, em làm cả lính lẫn làm quan cho bọn tư bản nên có 1 số nhận xét sau:

1. Về thông minh thì bọn nó cũng ko hơn gì mình lắm, nhưng rõ ràng là bọn nó được giáo dục tốt từ nhỏ nên mặt bằng nhân sự chúng nó tốt hơn

2. Về nhiều mảng không cần tích lũy tư bản như phần mềm chẳng hạn thì mình làm ra không thua gì Mẽo. Nhưng lưu ý: top programmer là từ Dzịt Nôm, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc, Nga,... nhưng các cty PM số 1 lại là Mẽo => tại sao?
Em thì nghĩ là do vấn đề về sở hữu trí tuệ. Đa số các cty VN làm PM nhưng ko bao giờ dám target thì trường trong nước hết, em có phỏng vấn mốt vòng thì đa số là vì làm ra không bán được, bọn nó ăn cắp cái 1 => PM chết từ trong trứng nước, còn tại Mẽo thì PM là số 1, phần cứng là số 2. Thông thường các dự án em làm tại Mẽo: 60% chi phí là PM, 40% là phần cứng.
=> môi trường chúng ta chưa thích hợp lắm

3. Những mảng cần tích lũy tư bản:
Rõ ràng là trước kia chúng ta ỷ lại vào tài nguyên giàu có, dân số đông làm lợi thế cạnh tranh. Nhưng bọn phương Tây là vào khoa học, kỹ thuật, tự động hóa => năng suất & chất lượng hơn hẳn. 
Ví dụ đơn giản thôi: để làm ra 1 bức bình phong chạm trổ bằng gỗ, nếu các bác thử dùng búa & dụng cụ làm mộc => bao lâu mới ra 1 cái, chất lượng thế nào?
Trong khi đó, thảy vào máy CNC => bao lâu ra? chất lượng thế nào? Rõ ràng là các bác thợ làm thủ công khó mà cạnh tranh.

Do đó em thấy anh em chúng ta làm CNC như thế này là cũng tốt, đang góp phần xây dựng đất nước  :Wink: )

----------

ít nói, ppgas, th11, Tuanlm

----------


## emptyhb

> Thú thiệt với các bác em đi làm thuê cho bọn tư bản lâu, em làm cả lính lẫn làm quan cho bọn tư bản nên có 1 số nhận xét sau:
> 
> 1. Về thông minh thì bọn nó cũng ko hơn gì mình lắm, nhưng rõ ràng là bọn nó được giáo dục tốt từ nhỏ nên mặt bằng nhân sự chúng nó tốt hơn
> 
> 2. Về nhiều mảng không cần tích lũy tư bản như phần mềm chẳng hạn thì mình làm ra không thua gì Mẽo. Nhưng lưu ý: top programmer là từ Dzịt Nôm, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc, Nga,... nhưng các cty PM số 1 lại là Mẽo => tại sao?
> Em thì nghĩ là do vấn đề về sở hữu trí tuệ. Đa số các cty VN làm PM nhưng ko bao giờ dám target thì trường trong nước hết, em có phỏng vấn mốt vòng thì đa số là vì làm ra không bán được, bọn nó ăn cắp cái 1 => PM chết từ trong trứng nước, còn tại Mẽo thì PM là số 1, phần cứng là số 2. Thông thường các dự án em làm tại Mẽo: 60% chi phí là PM, 40% là phần cứng.
> => môi trường chúng ta chưa thích hợp lắm
> 
> 3. Những mảng cần tích lũy tư bản:
> ...


Bác nói làm em đau lòng quá. Em cũng viết phần mềm để bán, thời gian đầu thì không vấn đề gì, sau rồi bị *****, nâng cấp lại bị *****... cứ liên hồi đến mệt mỏi. Và giờ em đã từ bỏ  :Frown:

----------

ít nói

----------


## romvang

Trưóc kia mình làm HVAC, có quen đơn vị làm ống gió và phụ kiện khá mạnh ở sg. Đối tác Nhật đặt hàng các loại phụ kiện ống tròn. Nghe giá giàu đến nơi rồi, nhưng đành từ chối đơn hàng vì họ đặt hàng cả nghìn chiếc/ tuần. Năng lực sản xuất mình không đủ và quan trọng là mình không tìm ra được cách để đáp ứng đủ. 
Thợ thủ công của mình làm tốt họ ưng ý ngay nhưng đào đâu ra cả nghìn anh thợ làm tốt thế, rồi duy trì công việc, và 1 nghìn ông thì 1 nghìn kiểu-----VN mình vẫn loại hoay như thế.

----------

ít nói, CKD, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Thú thiệt với các bác em đi làm thuê cho bọn tư bản lâu, em làm cả lính lẫn làm quan cho bọn tư bản nên có 1 số nhận xét sau:
> 
> 1. Về thông minh thì bọn nó cũng ko hơn gì mình lắm, nhưng rõ ràng là bọn nó được giáo dục tốt từ nhỏ nên mặt bằng nhân sự chúng nó tốt hơn
> 
> 2. Về nhiều mảng không cần tích lũy tư bản như phần mềm chẳng hạn thì mình làm ra không thua gì Mẽo. Nhưng lưu ý: top programmer là từ Dzịt Nôm, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc, Nga,... nhưng các cty PM số 1 lại là Mẽo => tại sao?
> Em thì nghĩ là do vấn đề về sở hữu trí tuệ. Đa số các cty VN làm PM nhưng ko bao giờ dám target thì trường trong nước hết, em có phỏng vấn mốt vòng thì đa số là vì làm ra không bán được, bọn nó ăn cắp cái 1 => PM chết từ trong trứng nước, còn tại Mẽo thì PM là số 1, phần cứng là số 2. Thông thường các dự án em làm tại Mẽo: 60% chi phí là PM, 40% là phần cứng.
> => môi trường chúng ta chưa thích hợp lắm
> 
> 3. Những mảng cần tích lũy tư bản:
> ...


vấn đề cụ gà đề cập thuộc lĩnh vực thương mại tiêu dùng ah
thiết bị phụ trợ thuộc về lĩnh vực công nghiệp, nói chung là vẫn có cơ hội

b.r

----------

ít nói, jimmyli

----------


## ít nói

> Thú thiệt với các bác em đi làm thuê cho bọn tư bản lâu, em làm cả lính lẫn làm quan cho bọn tư bản nên có 1 số nhận xét sau:
> 
> 1. Về thông minh thì bọn nó cũng ko hơn gì mình lắm, nhưng rõ ràng là bọn nó được giáo dục tốt từ nhỏ nên mặt bằng nhân sự chúng nó tốt hơn
> 
> 2. Về nhiều mảng không cần tích lũy tư bản như phần mềm chẳng hạn thì mình làm ra không thua gì Mẽo. Nhưng lưu ý: top programmer là từ Dzịt Nôm, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc, Nga,... nhưng các cty PM số 1 lại là Mẽo => tại sao?
> Em thì nghĩ là do vấn đề về sở hữu trí tuệ. Đa số các cty VN làm PM nhưng ko bao giờ dám target thì trường trong nước hết, em có phỏng vấn mốt vòng thì đa số là vì làm ra không bán được, bọn nó ăn cắp cái 1 => PM chết từ trong trứng nước, còn tại Mẽo thì PM là số 1, phần cứng là số 2. Thông thường các dự án em làm tại Mẽo: 60% chi phí là PM, 40% là phần cứng.
> => môi trường chúng ta chưa thích hợp lắm
> 
> 3. Những mảng cần tích lũy tư bản:
> ...


Chế máy nhưng lk mua tầu mà bác.

----------


## biết tuốt

lại vấn đề nuôi con gì trồng cây gì  :Wink:   hehe cái này các " cụ " bàn nát nước rồi , đầy đủ phong trào thi đua lày lọ , khí thế thi đua đang lên như gió  , các bác yên tâm đê 2020 nước ta cơ bản là nước công nghiệp roài  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Hình như bác biết tuốt nói thiếu..... "công nghiệp lạc hậu" may ra đúng & đủ bác ạ. Điểm hình như nền công nghiệp oto nước nhà, sau 20 nãm phấn đấu giờ được gì?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hình như bác biết tuốt nói thiếu..... "công nghiệp lạc hậu" may ra đúng & đủ bác ạ. Điểm hình như nền công nghiệp oto nước nhà, sau 20 nãm phấn đấu giờ được gì?


em chém đểu mà bác  :Big Grin:  cái này tầm quốc gia ae mềnh biết thì ai cũng biết như vậy ....
ngày xưa cách đây chắc 2 chục năm đã cãi nhau làm cái gì để phát triển ngành công nghiệp điện tử , chắc lúc đó thấy tv đài đóm bán chạy  :Big Grin:  
nhiều chuyên gia đã đề nghị làm sản xuất tử cái tụ , điện trở , linh kiện đơn giản rôi bán cho các hãng như vậy  tham gia vào chuỗi sản xuất--> có tiền
nhưng có nghe đâu 
bác nói ngành công nghiệp oto ư ? lắp ráp thì đúng hơn , mua đủ thứ linh kiện về lắp thành cái o to gắn thương hiệu vào ô giỏi quá ô tô thương hiệu việt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
tiền chui vào túi các nhà sản xuất phụ tùng o to 
nhìn thái lan hình như họ không có thương hiệu ô tô nào thì phải?? nhưng họ sản xuất linh kiện bán cho toyota ,ford  , kia ..vv  đằng này việt nam toàn xây nhà từ nóc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

lạc đề tí , nhưng rất hợp với chủ đề topic  :Smile: 

10 năm nữa chắc chì cần cái đầu thôi



màn trình diễn rất ấn tượng với em







quan điểm của em là nên bắt đầu từ những thứ nhỏ nhặt, nhưng thiết thực với cuộc sống
cần nhiều thời gian để nó trở nên hoàn thiện

----------

KDD

----------


## jimmyli

@nhatson: em cũng có tìm hiểu thông tin về lĩnh vực này, thấy thèn cha này có cái đề tài hay quá, chỉ sài các loại dẫn động đơn giản thôi không phải sử dụng các mô nhân tạo từ vật liệu nano gì đó phức tạp như tụi Nhật, chả cũng sài vitme bi để mô phỏng cơ bắp chân hay thật, vì ảnh bị cụt mất 2 chân nên mới chuyên tâm vào vấn đề này và đã thành công, đúng là chúng ta k thể nào tạo ra cái gì mà chúng ta k cần  :Big Grin: , có thật cần thiết thì mới nảy ra cái sáng tộ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

1:30s chạy thi với pv lên cầu thang, rất ấn tượng ah

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mà giả sử anh em mình làm hàng phụ trợ là làm hàng gì?

Ngoài những sản phẩm như bác Nhật Sơn, target cho khách hàng khuyết tật, chúng ta còn những sản phẩm nào cần thiết nữa mà thì trường chưa được đáp ứng?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, mà giả sử anh em mình làm hàng phụ trợ là làm hàng gì?
> 
> Ngoài những sản phẩm như bác Nhật Sơn, target cho khách hàng khuyết tật, chúng ta còn những sản phẩm nào cần thiết nữa mà thì trường chưa được đáp ứng?


nguyên liệu cho các nhà máy có vẽ khó đụng, nhưng tools thì dễ thở hơn ah

welding jig


máy bôi keo


máy quấn dây



tbi tes sản phẩm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

máy quấn dây xuyến loại nhỏ



máy quấn coil

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

rất nhiều jig và tools cho sx

----------


## nhatson

đèn xe chuyên dùng , chất lượng cao , mí cái xe cẩu cần loại tốt



http://qctechnologies.com.au/product...redamber-left/

----------

ít nói

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

Giáo dục, tư duy của mình không thay đổi thì vẫn vất vả dài dài. Cái vụ samsung mình cũng có đọc, ng ta trình lên 1 bản các danh mục cần nhà cung cấp mà các DN mình không chịu được nhiệt, thực tế thì cái này không mới với những người đang sống ở Hn như mình đã biết đến khu công nghiệp Nhật Bản ở Đông Anh chỗ qua cầu Thăng Long nơi nhà máy của Canon. Sony... cũng lắp giáp sản phẩm của họ ở đó, mình nhớ không nhầm khoảng năm 2004 đã nghe nói bên Canon họ không sử dụng được ốc vít của VN vì nó không đủ tiêu chuẩn cho linh kiện của họ, đến giờ đã 10 năm chuyện này lại được nói lại với một DN mới.

----------

ít nói

----------


## th11

muốn làm được việc lớn thì phải làm được việc nhỏ trước, có ai sinh ra đã biết chạy đâu, cố lên các bác

----------

ít nói

----------


## lekimhung

Một vòng lẫn quẫn mà ai cũng biết mà không sao thoát ra được.

Sản xuất con vít thường thường thì bị tq nó bán rẽ hơn, làm con vít chất lượng thì vốn đâu ra rồi bán cho ai vì thị trường chưa lớn. Nên nó cứ lẩn quẩn không ai dám làm. Thôi thì mình chọn cái vòng lẩn quẩn khác là cho con cái ăn học đàng hoàng may ra sau này có công việc làm công ăn lương cho ổn định. Còn ai đại gia thì cứ tập trung bất động sản hay tài chính mà làm cho lẹ.

Mà sản xuất ra con vít thì bán chán thấy mồ, thôi thì cứ rược bia thuốc lá mà làm, dây chuyền sản xuất chạy 24/24 cũng không kịp dáp ứng người dùng.

Hiện tại nền công nghiệp của VN là mất căn bản lớp mẫu giáo luôn rồi nhưng mà cũng không phải là gì ghê gớm lắm. Bây giờ cứ tập trung nâng cao tri thức + tích lỹ tư bản đi rồi mới tính tiếp he.

Nói về con óc thì hơn chục năm trước ông ba vợ mình đã làm rồi nhưng mà cũng chịu không nổi khi hàng tq quá rẽ. Hỏi tại sao không làm cho nó ngon hơn tq cho dẽ bán thì mới biết đâu có dẽ, người ta ra chơ mua óc vít thì coi giá chứ có ai coi chất lượng như mấy bác đâu. Mà làm ra sản phẩm chất lượng thì đầu tư nhiều cho máy móc nhưng thị trường nhỏ nên khó thu hồi vốn, có nhập máy móc thì cũng chỉ mơ tới hàng đã qua sử dụng của đài loan hay tq thôi. Còn hiện dại quá thì không thì không dám mơ tới luôn vì sợ không đủ vốn cũng như trình độ vận hành. 

Đây là 1 trường hợp cho thấy nó khó ăn đến mức nào, mấy bác xem mà suy ngầm coi muốn làm hàng hóa chất lượng thì phải có máy móc hiện đại tự động, ai làm ra con máy này ở Vn, có phải là máy bác trên diễn dàn này đang có lợi thế không hay là phải bỏ tiền ra nhập về từ nước ngoài.

----------

ít nói, Haibala Đỗ

----------


## nhatson

chúng ta sẽ còn chưa làm được con ốc, khi mà chúng ta cứ lấy ví dụ có con ốc mà ko làm được ( trong bụng mặc định là cái này là đơn giản nhất roài)

b.r

----------

ít nói

----------


## Nam CNC

Mấy ông cứ nói quá , ốc mua ở chợ Dân sinh Việt Nam làm đấy thôi , chỉ có điều những con ốc điện thoại hay dành cho máy chụp hình là những con ốc đặc biệt , cần độ chính xác cao , thì anh em chưa chịu đầu tư máy móc để sản xuất, mà khi sản xuất để cung cấp thì người ta lại tính toán bài toán kinh doanh , nói chung nó có nhiều cấp , chứ lấy ví dụ con ốc thì không khách quan lắm. Thời buổi bây giờ là thế giới phẳng rồi, em mua không có ở đây thì mua ở chổ khác thôi , biên giới là gì ? chỉ là hàng rào thuế mà thôi . Tại sao Samsung phải mua ốc ở VN , vì đó là cam kết theo thời hạn phải nội địa hóa sản xuất bao nhiêu phần trăm mà thôi , chứ ông ấy lên tiếng thì từ japan, korea, taiwan , cho đến ông TQ sẽ ôm từng bao đi máy bay qua liền.

---    Anh em vẫn ráp và sản xuất cnc đấy thôi , mà chưa làm được cái nào theo chuẩn công nghiệp , vậy có thể nói VN không làm cnc được không ???
---    Trên thế giới chip dành cho PC có mấy ông làm ? không lẽ Pháp không làm chip bán đại trà cho TG thì nói Pháp không làm được chip PC sao ?
---    Còn nhiều thứ nữa nhưng phải đợi đến thời cơ, môi trường phù hợp thì anh em mới chịu nhảy vào .

       Công nghệ ? tài năng ? em nghĩ có tiền sẽ có công nghệ cao, tài năng thì chịu khó cho người ra nước ngoài 10 năm sẽ có nhân tài, tiếp thêm nữa có nhân tài và công nghệ thì em nghĩ từ đó các bác phát triển thêm nhiều cái mới nữa , mà khối anh trên đây nói thẳng ra mấy ông Tây gọi mấy anh bằng sư phụ , nhưng môi trường, không gian, bản quyền làm cho các bác ấy co vòi, nên chỉ cơm áo gạo tiền trước mắt đã. 


    Em thì thấy vầy , đừng tự ti quá , chỉ có trách sao anh em lại sinh ra ở VN này và sát nách cha TQ .... vậy thôi.

----------

ít nói, minhtriet, ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

mèo nhỏ bắt chuột nhỏ 
ngày xưa hồi mới tốt nghiệp đh em đi tìm cty sản xuất đồ chơi trẻ con để xin làm như gặp ngay cty của 1 tiến sỹ ...giở người  :Big Grin:   chuyện khá dài nên em xin khất 
em nghĩ bây giờ ae ta to thì chả đủ tài lực để làm chi bằng làm việc nhỏ trước đi he 
sản xuất đồ chơi cạnh tranh được với trung quốc , cần hình thành các nhà cung cấp linh kiện để lắp đồ chơi như sau :
1 cung cấp motor điên loại nhỏ , cái này bác nhật sơn vừa có video  về máy quấn motto (ngày xưa em cũng thiết kế cái này nhưng bỏ giở)
 nhà cung cấp nam châm loại nhỏ để lắp cho môttt, có cái này nó là trái tim của đồ chơi  
2, khuôn mẫu thì máy cnc bây giờ làm vô tư rồi 
3, mạch điện vô tư nốt 
còn lại phụ thộc tài năng và đức độ của các bác thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

ít nói

----------


## Nam CNC

nói vê cơ hội , ngành công nghiệp phụ trợ gì , hay làm cái gì là rất nhiều , nhưng các bác thấy được cơ hội nhưng lại không có tiền, các bác có tiền thì không hiểu những thứ này nên các bác ấy cứ thương mại , hay bất động sản thôi , đó là 1 cái vòng lẫn quẩn , còn bác nào vưa biết kĩ thuật, thấy cơ hội và có tiền nữa thì giàu rồi , ví dụ như đứa bạn thân của em . Chỉ có 5 năm thôi từ 1 đứa không biết gì về sản xuất nữ trang , nhưng có kiến thức kĩ thuật , nhà có điều kiện , có tiền cộng thêm 1 chút liều và quyết tâm , bây giờ nó đứng đầu nước về sản xuất nữ trang VN rồi , bây giờ gọi nó là đại gia cũng không sai hehehe.

      Mấy bác thấy được cơ hội, nhưng phải thật giỏi , có nội lực , có khả năng thuyết phục được người khác thì mấy bác mới có cơ hội huy động vốn mà làm . Nếu cảm thấy tự tin , em đề nghị bác admin mở cho các bác 1 cái mục như là kickstarter , mấy bác thuyết phục được 1 đống anh em trên đây cũng đủ lúa cho bác thực hiện được mà , mà nếu thành công em gọi mấy cha nhà báo PR cho các bác hehehehe.

----------

ít nói

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mấy ông cứ nói quá , ốc mua ở chợ Dân sinh Việt Nam làm đấy thôi , chỉ có điều những con ốc điện thoại hay dành cho máy chụp hình là những con ốc đặc biệt , cần độ chính xác cao , thì anh em chưa chịu đầu tư máy móc để sản xuất, mà khi sản xuất để cung cấp thì người ta lại tính toán bài toán kinh doanh , nói chung nó có nhiều cấp , chứ lấy ví dụ con ốc thì không khách quan lắm. Thời buổi bây giờ là thế giới phẳng rồi, em mua không có ở đây thì mua ở chổ khác thôi , biên giới là gì ? chỉ là hàng rào thuế mà thôi . Tại sao Samsung phải mua ốc ở VN , vì đó là cam kết theo thời hạn phải nội địa hóa sản xuất bao nhiêu phần trăm mà thôi , chứ ông ấy lên tiếng thì từ japan, korea, taiwan , cho đến ông TQ sẽ ôm từng bao đi máy bay qua liền.
> 
> ---    Anh em vẫn ráp và sản xuất cnc đấy thôi , mà chưa làm được cái nào theo chuẩn công nghiệp , vậy có thể nói VN không làm cnc được không ???
> ---    Trên thế giới chip dành cho PC có mấy ông làm ? không lẽ Pháp không làm chip bán đại trà cho TG thì nói Pháp không làm được chip PC sao ?
> ---    Còn nhiều thứ nữa nhưng phải đợi đến thời cơ, môi trường phù hợp thì anh em mới chịu nhảy vào .
> 
>        Công nghệ ? tài năng ? em nghĩ có tiền sẽ có công nghệ cao, tài năng thì chịu khó cho người ra nước ngoài 10 năm sẽ có nhân tài, tiếp thêm nữa có nhân tài và công nghệ thì em nghĩ từ đó các bác phát triển thêm nhiều cái mới nữa , mà khối anh trên đây nói thẳng ra mấy ông Tây gọi mấy anh bằng sư phụ , nhưng môi trường, không gian, bản quyền làm cho các bác ấy co vòi, nên chỉ cơm áo gạo tiền trước mắt đã. 
> 
> 
>     Em thì thấy vầy , đừng tự ti quá , chỉ có trách sao anh em lại sinh ra ở VN này và sát nách cha TQ .... vậy thôi.


  Bác Nam CNC nói đúng, bên em có một xưởng sản xuất đồ chơi, toàn ốc Việt Nam Không ah, Em thì cứ nghĩ các bác ấy nói xa vời nên mình cũng xa vời theo. 
  Nói chung, Nhìn thẳng vào sự thật thì không phải Việt Nam không làm được, Nhưng chính chúng ta, hay người viết bài báo kia thử kiểm điểm lại xem bản thân đã ủng hộ những sản phẩm trong nước chưa? Giả sử sản phẩm sx trong nước chưa đẹp, đẹp gần bằng họ, nếu chúng ta bỏ đồng tiền ra mua, tất nhiên ai cũng muốn chọn cái đẹp, mà ít ai cân nhắc rằng tuy xấu hơn một chút nhưng hàng này sx trong nước,  chúng ta nên ủng hộ.... 
 Trung Quốc tại sao nó làm được? 
 Để đẩy mạnh sản xuất trong nước, nó đưa ra chính sách "HẠN CHẾ" nhập khẩu sản phẩm này, ngoài ra "vận động"  người dân dùng hàng trong nước. (có nhập đâu mà dùng đc của nước ngoài)
 Nói và chê bai thì dễ, bắt tay vào làm mới thấy cái khó, chưa kể đến chính sách con chưa hậu thuẫn cho doanh nghiệp!

----------

ít nói, Haibala Đỗ, Nam CNC

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

Đó là ví dụ về một vấn đề đã xảy ra trong quá khứ em nói ra để mọi người tham khảo cũng như nói về tư duy của chính sách kinh tế nước mình sau một khoảng thời gian dài mà không có nhiều thay đổi, thực tế đó là điều không tự hào gì.
Em thấy mọi người đều đưa ra những nhận xét, xin mạn phép bình luận là tất cả những nhận xét của các anh không giải quyết được vấn đề ở tầm vĩ mô đối với người điều hành nền kinh tế nước mình, có thể các anh nghĩ đó là em đã coi thường mọi người nhưng đó không phải suy nghĩ của em bởi trong các anh có những người đã biết & gặp em ở ngoài rồi.
em thích  câu của anh lekimhung _"Hiện tại nền công nghiệp của VN là mất căn bản lớp mẫu giáo luôn rồi nhưng mà cũng không phải là gì ghê gớm lắm. Bây giờ cứ tập trung nâng cao tri thức + tích lỹ tư bản đi rồi mới tính tiếp"_ 
Anh NgọcAnh nói _"Nói chung, Nhìn thẳng vào sự thật thì không phải Việt Nam không làm được, Nhưng chính chúng ta, hay người viết bài báo kia thử kiểm điểm lại xem bản thân đã ủng hộ những sản phẩm trong nước chưa? Giả sử sản phẩm sx trong nước chưa đẹp, đẹp gần bằng họ, nếu chúng ta bỏ đồng tiền ra mua, tất nhiên ai cũng muốn chọn cái đẹp, mà ít ai cân nhắc rằng tuy xấu hơn một chút nhưng hàng này sx trong nước, chúng ta nên ủng hộ.... 
Trung Quốc tại sao nó làm được? "_
em là dân kinh doanh, suy nghĩ của người làm kinh doanh là làm sao để bán được hàng & thu lợi nhuận, mà muốn bán được hàng hóa thì cần nhiều yếu tố nhưng căn bản là tìm hiểu về "thị hiếu, mong muốn, tư duy văn hóa vùng miền hay rộng hơn là quốc gia, dân tộc...." thực tế thì hàng TQ đáp ứng được nhiều yếu tố đó hơn những sản phẩm của quốc gia khác hay chính sản phẩm mang tên made in VN, em sử dụng từ "nhiều" chứ không phải là "tất cả". vài năm gần đây có cái gọi là "chủ nghĩa yêu nước" nhưng với dân trí thức chúng ta cũng hiểu ít nhiều về nó, em chỉ nói một vấn đề sẽ được nhìn theo những góc nhìn khác nhau từ những người khác nhau.

----------


## ít nói

Chúng tôi tôn trọng những người trực tiếp làm ra cái thìa, cái kính vì họ có kỹ năng”. Đó là tâm sự của  ông Ito Junichi, CEO công ty World Link Japan Inc về sự khác biệt trong việc đào tạo lao động ở Việt Nam với đất nước mặt trời mọc. 

Theo như sự nhìn nhận của vị doanh nhân người Nhật này, thì người lao động Việt Nam ngày nay thích kiếm tiền nhưng lại không chăm chỉ.
CEO Nhật Bản nói gì về người Việt Nam?Vị CEO người Nhật
 Việt Nam và Nhật có cùng xuất phát điểm là những đất nước bước ra từ chiến tranh với vô vàn khó khăn trong công cuộc hàn gắn vết thương do bom đạn, dựng xây đất nước, với những người dân cần lao, chăm chỉ. Nhưng ai cũng nhìn thấy rõ khoảng cách phát triển giữa 2 nước ở thời điểm hiện tại.
 Ông Ito Junichi cho biết: “Khi tôi mới đến Việt Nam (VN) 20 năm trước, tôi thấy người VN cũng rất chăm chỉ như người Nhật”.
Thế nhưng chỉ sau đó ít năm: “Nhưng giờ thì tôi không còn cảm thấy điều đó nữa. Giờ tôi thấy người VN thích kiếm tiền nhưng không còn chăm chỉ như 20 năm trước nữa.”
“Một điều có thể thấy là người Việt Nam thường coi thường những người lao động chân tay như thợ hàn, công nhân lao động, công nhân xí nghiệp. Nhiều người trẻ chỉ thích làm trong những văn phòng tiện lợi, nhà có điều hòa.”



Khác với nước Nhật: “Ở Tokyo, trường đại học nổi tiếng nhất là Đại học Tokyo. Nhưng các sinh viên ở trường này nếu có đến làm cho công ty tàu hỏa của thành phố thì việc đầu tiên họ phải làm là dọn dẹp nhà vệ sinh, cắt vé. Họ phải học lao động bằng chân tay. Họ phải trải qua mọi việc từ dưới lên trên trước khi muốn trở thành sếp. Theo tôi, việc người trẻ không tôn trọng những người lao động chân tay là khuyết điểm rất lớn của xã hội”.
 Trong khi đó, ở Việt Nam người trẻ lại coi thường lao động chân tay, nhiều công ty Nhật muốn nhân viên ra xí nghiệp chỉ dẫn cho công nhân nhưng nhân viên trẻ VN không muốn làm việc đó. Còn người Nhật thì họ trân trọng những người làm ra cái thìa, cái kính bởi họ có kĩ năng.
 Ở Việt Nam, giờ có nhiều người tốt nghiệp đại học, nhiều người có bằng MBA nhưng họ chưa đụng tay làm những việc thật bao giờ cả. Họ chưa bao giờ làm những công việc tay chân lấm láp. Những người trẻ đó chỉ học trên giấy tờ, đọc sách nhưng họ chẳng hiểu gì thực tế cả.
Ông CEO này kể lại: “Tôi có họp với những người làm việc trong các lĩnh vực như chứng khoán, ngân hàng… để bàn về đầu tư một nhà máy, những người này cần tiền để làm nhà máy nhưng họ không hiểu gì về nguyên liệu thô, quy trình sản xuất hay thị trường… Tôi hỏi thì họ bảo “sếp tôi bảo phải làm”. Những người như vậy, họ chỉ hiểu được phần ngọn, phần bề mặt mà không hiểu hết mọi thứ…”
Để thấy rằng người Việt Nam chỉ thích lao động bàn giấy mà không gắn với thực tiễn, chỉ thích bề nổi mà không thấy cái bề sâu.
Thiết nghĩ giáo dục Việt Nam nên tạo điều kiện cho những người giỏi kĩ năng. Thay vì tạo điều kiện cho những người chỉ giỏi làm bài kiểm tra mà bỏ quên những người không giỏi làm bài kiểm tra nhưng có kĩ năng.

Nhìn nhận về cách sống, cách nghĩ của người Việt hiện đại
Một số độc giả đã phản hổi theo nhiều chiều sau khi bài viết này được đăng lên:
Độc giả Chi cũng nhận định thẳng thắn vấn đề về lối sống của người Việt ngày nay qua những gì CEO Nhật Bản nhận định:
“Ông Nhật này nói quá hay, quá đúng, ngay tim đen. Dân Việt đa số nay toàn loại ‘có khiếu’ chém gió, ăn bám, chỉ muốn khoe mẽ mà óc rỗng tuếch, tâm nông cạn. Đây chính là nguyên nhân sâu xa khiến Việt Nam chưa, và có nguy cơ, chẳng bao giờ tạo lập được cái công nghiệp gì cho ra hồn.
Hãy nhìn cho kỹ và ra sức học theo lối sống cần cù chịu khó, tinh thần yêu lao động đích thực của dân Nhật, Hàn! Thôi ngay mấy cái trò chém gió, ru ngủ bấy lâu nay!”
Bạn đọc do van có đánh giá: “Chuyên gia Nhật này nhận xét quá đúng về hiện tại của đất nước ta. Đây là những thứ đã kiềm soát VN, vì thế không bao giờ phát triển. Mọi người trẻ bây giờ, chỉ thích nói không thích làm,… hay xem thường những ngành nghề chân tay,… đây cũng là lỗi của hệ thống giáo dục Việt Nam cũng như chính sách của nước ta. Cần thay đổi nếu không 50 năm sau đất nước vẫn như xưa.
Cảm ơn ông bạn người Nhật có suy nghĩ và chia sẽ đúng đắng về điều này. Hi vọng rằng chính phủ, ngành giáo dục và xã hội nhìn thấy và thay đổi, chứ không như bây giờ nhà nhà cho con học ngân hàng tài chính, thương mại kế toán,..”
(sưu tầm)

----------

CKD, Gamo, Haibala Đỗ, Nam CNC

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

Vậy là tất cả chúng ta không cần phải chê cái ngành công nghiệp phụ trợ nhỏ quá không đáng làm  :Wink:  (em nói vui thôi) vì đã có người làm thay cho chúng ta rồi nhé.

*​Dành 20ha đất thu hút công nghiệp phụ trợ*
06/09/2014 05:35 GMT+7
TT - Khu Công nghệ cao TP.HCM đã quy hoạch một khu vực gần 20ha đất trong giai đoạn II (613ha) dành cho các doanh nghiệp công nghiệp hỗ trợ của Nhật Bản.
Sáng 5-9, tại lễ ký kết biên bản thỏa thuận hợp tác giữa Ban quản lý Khu công nghệ cao TP.HCM (SHTP) và Sở Thương mại - công nghiệp - du lịch - lao động tỉnh Shiga (Nhật Bản), ông Lê Hoài Quốc - trưởng ban SHTP - cho biết đơn vị này đã quy hoạch một khu vực gần 20ha đất trong giai đoạn II (613ha) dành cho các doanh nghiệp công nghiệp hỗ trợ của Nhật Bản.

Ông Hazumi Hiroshi, giám đốc Sở Thương mại - công nghiệp - du lịch - lao động tỉnh Shiga, cho biết tỉnh Shiga được xây dựng trở thành tỉnh công nghiệp hàng đầu Nhật Bản, tập trung nhiều doanh nghiệp sản xuất.

“Hiện nay các doanh nghiệp của tỉnh Shiga, đặc biệt các doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ trong lĩnh vực sản xuất công nghiệp hỗ trợ công nghệ cao, đang tìm kiếm cơ hội đầu tư ra nước ngoài. 

Trong đó có VN nói chung và TP.HCM nói riêng, nhằm tạo điều kiện đón nhận luồng vốn đầu tư từ Nhật Bản nói chung và tỉnh Shiga nói riêng” - ông Hazumi Hiroshi nói.

ĐÌNH DÂN

trích từ báo http://www.tuoitre.vn/
nguồn: http://tuoitre.vn/tin/kinh-te/201409...ro/642100.html

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác dẫn chứng nhiều quá đứng lên lao động đê  :Big Grin:  
ngày xưa thầy giáo em đọc khẩu hiệu thời thanh niên của các thầy
" thanh niên là phải đi đầu
 đi đầu chẳng biết đi đâu
đi đâu không biết nhưng nhất thiết là phải đi đầu "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

ít nói

----------


## nhatson

> đèn xe chuyên dùng , chất lượng cao , mí cái xe cẩu cần loại tốt
> 
> 
> 
> http://qctechnologies.com.au/product...redamber-left/


hơ hơ, ko có cụ nào thik làm cái lamp này nhỉ
em có thể set kèo cho các cụ, nếu các cụ làm cái lamp này, cho xe cẩu hammar slideload
nếu giá tốt có CE, UL thì có thể kiếm dài bán cho cty mẹ ở Thuỵ Điển, còn nếu ko có được CE, UL thì 1 năm chăc chục bộ cho thị trường VN

ko thì cụ nào take care được cái vè chắn bùn của xe cũng okies


http://www.hammar.eu/

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ui, có kè nào phần mềm ko bác?  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo có ah, cụ mua licence của mach4, rồi develop plugin cho nó đi ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Gamo

> Chúng tôi tôn trọng những người trực tiếp làm ra cái thìa, cái kính vì họ có kỹ năng”. Đó là tâm sự của  ông Ito Junichi, CEO công ty World Link Japan Inc về sự khác biệt trong việc đào tạo lao động ở Việt Nam với đất nước mặt trời mọc. 
> Theo như sự nhìn nhận của vị doanh nhân người Nhật này, thì người lao động Việt Nam ngày nay thích kiếm tiền nhưng lại không chăm chỉ.
> CEO Nhật Bản nói gì về người Việt Nam?Vị CEO người Nhật
>  Việt Nam và Nhật có cùng xuất phát điểm là những đất nước bước ra từ chiến tranh với vô vàn khó khăn trong công cuộc hàn gắn vết thương do bom đạn, dựng xây đất nước, với những người dân cần lao, chăm chỉ. Nhưng ai cũng nhìn thấy rõ khoảng cách phát triển giữa 2 nước ở thời điểm hiện tại.
>  Ông Ito Junichi cho biết: “Khi tôi mới đến Việt Nam (VN) 20 năm trước, tôi thấy người VN cũng rất chăm chỉ như người Nhật”.
> Thế nhưng chỉ sau đó ít năm: “Nhưng giờ thì tôi không còn cảm thấy điều đó nữa. Giờ tôi thấy người VN thích kiếm tiền nhưng không còn chăm chỉ như 20 năm trước nữa.”
> “Một điều có thể thấy là người Việt Nam thường coi thường những người lao động chân tay như thợ hàn, công nhân lao động, công nhân xí nghiệp. Nhiều người trẻ chỉ thích làm trong những văn phòng tiện lợi, nhà có điều hòa.”
> Khác với nước Nhật: “Ở Tokyo, trường đại học nổi tiếng nhất là Đại học Tokyo. Nhưng các sinh viên ở trường này nếu có đến làm cho công ty tàu hỏa của thành phố thì việc đầu tiên họ phải làm là dọn dẹp nhà vệ sinh, cắt vé. Họ phải học lao động bằng chân tay. Họ phải trải qua mọi việc từ dưới lên trên trước khi muốn trở thành sếp. Theo tôi, việc người trẻ không tôn trọng những người lao động chân tay là khuyết điểm rất lớn của xã hội”.
>  Trong khi đó, ở Việt Nam người trẻ lại coi thường lao động chân tay, nhiều công ty Nhật muốn nhân viên ra xí nghiệp chỉ dẫn cho công nhân nhưng nhân viên trẻ VN không muốn làm việc đó. Còn người Nhật thì họ trân trọng những người làm ra cái thìa, cái kính bởi họ có kĩ năng.
> ...


Hehe, bài này hay & đúng quá ta.

Đám nhân viên em tuyển gần đây cứ khoái lao động văn phòng, ngại tay chân trong khi đó ông chủ phải xắn tay áo lên làm => đuổi hết

----------


## Gamo

> báo cáo có ah, cụ mua licence của mach4, rồi develop plugin cho nó đi ah 
> 
> b.r


Đủ tiền trả lương cho mấy ku code monkey ko bác? Nếu ok em với bác 50-50  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, bài này hay & đúng quá ta.
> 
> Đám nhân viên em tuyển gần đây cứ khoái lao động văn phòng, ngại tay chân trong khi đó ông chủ phải xắn tay áo lên làm => đuổi hết


VN style, 1 thằng làm 2 3 thằng giám sát ah

----------

jimmyli

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> hơ hơ, ko có cụ nào thik làm cái lamp này nhỉ
> em có thể set kèo cho các cụ, nếu các cụ làm cái lamp này, cho xe cẩu hammar slideload
> nếu giá tốt có CE, UL thì có thể kiếm dài bán cho cty mẹ ở Thuỵ Điển, còn nếu ko có được CE, UL thì 1 năm chăc chục bộ cho thị trường VN
> 
> ko thì cụ nào take care được cái vè chắn bùn của xe cũng okies
> 
> 
> http://www.hammar.eu/
> 
> b.r


 Bác Nhatson xem thế nào đi, cái chắn bùn nhà em đầy, loại vẫn dùng cho xe container.
 Còn cái đèn thì đơn giản thôi, mà bên em mới sx lạoi đèn tròn, nhưng cái đèn này không khó đâu ah

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhatson xem thế nào đi, cái chắn bùn nhà em đầy, loại vẫn dùng cho xe container.
>  Còn cái đèn thì đơn giản thôi, mà bên em mới sx lạoi đèn tròn, nhưng cái đèn này không khó đâu ah


đèn vuông thì okies hơn, nhưng ưu tiên led ah
cụ gởi spec san phẩm và giá cho em, để em forward wa bên nhà máy cho

support@nhatsonelec.com

thanks cụ

----------


## nhatson

> Đủ tiền trả lương cho mấy ku code monkey ko bác? Nếu ok em với bác 50-50 )


trả lương thì em ko sure được rồi, em thik sì tai US, 1 mình chống mafia
cụ thấy nhiều chỗ khá hoành tráng nhưng thực sự nó khỏi nghiệp có 2 3 tên, mà tới lúc tạm ổn cũng có 2 3 tên thôi ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> đèn vuông thì okies hơn, nhưng ưu tiên led ah
> cụ gởi spec san phẩm và giá cho em, để em forward wa bên nhà máy cho
> 
> support@nhatsonelec.com
> 
> thanks cụ


 Bác cần thông số gì ?
 Dài x Rộng x Cao
 Loại nhựa ?
 Và còn cần gì nữa không ạ ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Mach 4 ra chưa bác Linh , hoàn chỉnh chưa , giá nhiêu , em chơi 1 cái bản quyền về nghiên cứu ứng dụng cho mấy cái máy con con của em nè , lên được cái chuẩn bán chuyên nghiệp cũng ham.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mach 4 ra chưa bác Linh , hoàn chỉnh chưa , giá nhiêu , em chơi 1 cái bản quyền về nghiên cứu ứng dụng cho mấy cái máy con con của em nè , lên được cái chuẩn bán chuyên nghiệp cũng ham.


 Vẫn chỉ là bản Demo bác Nam ah , em cũng đang ngóng để nâng cấp đây, Em thấy Mach3 bản quền dùng ổn định mà bác Nam 
http://www.machsupport.com/

----------


## nhatson

> Bác cần thông số gì ?
>  Dài x Rộng x Cao
>  Loại nhựa ?
>  Và còn cần gì nữa không ạ ?


báo cáo, bên nhà máy cần loại bằng thép ah, loại nhựa hiện nay xài ko tốt hay hu, nhất là khi lắp ráp, thợ hay mượn cái vè xe để leo lên ah  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Mach 4 ra chưa bác Linh , hoàn chỉnh chưa , giá nhiêu , em chơi 1 cái bản quyền về nghiên cứu ứng dụng cho mấy cái máy con con của em nè , lên được cái chuẩn bán chuyên nghiệp cũng ham.


hôm nọ em thấy nó bán 200usd cho mach4, 20usd cho plugin để chạy LPT
chưa kịp mua thì nó lại đóng lại,
mach4 ptrien để chạy với hardware ngoài, ko khuyến khích dùng LPT

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> báo cáo, bên nhà máy cần loại bằng thép ah, loại nhựa hiện nay xài ko tốt hay hu, nhất là khi lắp ráp, thợ hay mượn cái vè xe để leo lên ah


 Thế mà em cứ tưởng ...  :Big Grin: 
 Bằng sát thì chịu rồi, bên em toàn sản xuất đồ nhựa không ah

----------


## Nam CNC

có gì bác Linh theo dõi, hú anh em 1 cái nhào vô mua phần cứng lẫn phần mềm , lẫn cái plug-in luôn xem sao.

----------


## nhatson

> Thế mà em cứ tưởng ... 
>  Bằng sát thì chịu rồi, bên em toàn sản xuất đồ nhựa không ah


bằng nhựa cụ có loại nào tốt nhất thì gởi thông tin cho em cũng được ah
loại dùng cho romooc contener là okeis

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

> VN style, 1 thằng làm 2 3 thằng giám sát ah


Cncprovn style thì có 10/10 thằng đều làm biến à, mở máy cho chạy rồi đi ngủ, ngủ dậy xong thì tắt máy, chưa xong ta ngủ tiếp.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ngu ngu tí ạ,

trong 4r mình có ít nhất 1 cụ làm cho tetra pak, cụ này biết rõ một năm vn nhập bao nhiêu chiếc máy cũng chỉ có thanh ray, trục vít với sì tép đờ roai vờ... dùng để đóng thùng sữa... và giá của nó nữa. 

Nguyên lý vận hành của cái này thì chắc 1 tỷ cụ biết, điều khiển được mấy con sì tép với servo thì cũng cực nhiều cụ ở đây làm được. Lập trình thì cũng vô số cụ làm ngon choét.

Máy tàu thì không ai mua vì độ ổn định của nó quá thấp, vậy sao không cụ nào làm cái món này ạ ? Khung của nó toàn nhôm định hình, vặn mấy con ốc là xong, phần cơ coi như không có roài, sao không cụ nào làm nhỉ ?

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mình nghĩ là ở VN có nhiều bạn làm CNC bán lắm chứ? Ông CKD, ông Anhvip, ông Nam CNC,...

Tuy nhiên em nghĩ đa số các bác mình thì vẫn chưa làm ở mức kinh doanh lớn mà thường thì dạng nhỏ lẻ mà thôi. Có lẽ là do thị trường CNC trong nước chưa phát triển lắm, bà con vẫn còn lạ lẫm & ko nghĩ là dân VN mình làm được (chưa kể bọn bán hàng nối giáo cho nước ngoài nữa ;D), nhà nước cũng chưa có định hướng & đầu tư cụ thể, xuất CNC ra thế giới mình cũng chưa xuất được, thương hiệu mình chưa có, chi phí quảng cáo cũng ko...

----------


## vanlam1102

e thấy CNC 1 dao thì dc chứ, lên cỡ CNC nhiều dao VN mình khó ăn ah.

----------


## CKD

> e thấy CNC 1 dao thì dc chứ, lên cỡ CNC nhiều dao VN mình khó ăn ah.


Nhiều dao là sao bác... chạy 1 lúc nhiều dao.. hay thuộc dạng ATC?

----------


## vanlam1102

> Nhiều dao là sao bác... chạy 1 lúc nhiều dao.. hay thuộc dạng ATC?


e quên, dạng atc đó a.

----------


## cuong

- thật tình muốn phát triển phải có quá trình bác à, trong thương mại cần nhất là khách hàng, chủ yếu là đầu ra thôi còn lại các cái khác có khó khăn nhưng không phải là trọng tâm, đó là phần thương mại. có bác nào đặt bác ckd , hay namcnc, .... 1000cái máy cnc/năm , ứng trước 50% xem  coi các bác ấy có đầu tư hẳn một giây chuyền sản xuất chuyên nghiệp không nào. nên việc sản xuất và kinh doanh không biết cái nào có trước cái nào có sau giống như con "gà và quả trứng" vậy, các bác đừng chê nền sx nước nhà
- trong quản lý nhà nước:
   + ở tầm vĩ mô, khi quyết định cho phép làm cái gì phát triển như thế nào thì phải đặt nó trong tất cả các mối quan hệ xã hội, không được phiến diện nếu không sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến các lĩnh vự khác (các cụ ở nhà nước cũng đau đầu lắm ạh, đặc biệt là trong bộ phận tham mưu). đơn cử trong lĩnh vực ô tô nếu giảm thuế ô tô sản xuất trong nước ( kể cả phụ kiện nhập từ nước ngoài xuống 0%). chiếc camry còn khoảng bao nhiêu tiền các bác ?. chắc diễn đàn ta cũng sẽ có khoảng trên chục chiếc, hihih (chém gió). dân ta mạnh ai nấy mua (sĩ mà !...)thế thì đường đâu cho chúng ta đi?.
   + nếu luật bản quyền thực hiện một cách triệt để, hoàn thiện tất cả các chế định thì khi nào em mới biết đến win 95, 98, me... để cài máy cho bà con kiếm tiền mì tôm sau những buổi lây lất ở giảng đường (phổ cập tin học trong nhân dân).

 - về tinh thần lao động của nhân dân ta bác nhật bổn hơi "chiết trung" khi nhận định dân ta.  mấy chục  năm trước trình độ dân trí ta thế nào ? không làm công nhân thì không lẽ làm văn phòng àh, có cái văn phòng nào để làm, có trình độ đâu mà làm. bây giờ phải khác xưa chứ, các bác học đại học xong có bác nào chịu làm việc chùi nhà vệ sinh không (em hỏi luôn cả mấy thàng nhật) hay chỉ vì một cơ chế tuyển dụng khắt khe nào đó (chứ tinh thần thì không đúng đâu, chúng ta ai cũng là con người cả). em mà không vì miếng cơm manh áo thì làm thợ mộc làm gì , ít ra đến nay cũng Kiểm sát viên như ai thôi. việc làm văn phòng hay công nhân tự những quy luật trong tự nhiên , xã hội sẽ tự cân bằng thôi, học đại học khó kiếm việc sẽ tìm trường trung cấp nghề mà học ra làm công nhân thôi, bằng chứng là mấy năm trở lại đây trường nghề nước ta rất phát triển
- các bác đang sống trong một đống các quy luật phát triển của tự nhiên và xã hội, "cái gì tồn tại cũng có lý do tồn tại". 
- câu hỏi đặt ra là , nếu là chủ tịch nước,thủ tướng chính phủ ... thì bác sẽ làm gì (triển khai cụ thể không được nói chung chung).hay là chúng ta vò đầu bứt tóc

----------

CKD

----------


## quanghuydck

http://www.24h.com.vn/tin-tuc-trong-...46a663321.html
Với quan điểm cá nhân em nghĩ Việt Nam mình làm rất tốt nhiều vấn đề nhưng để sản xuất hàng loạt và tạo ra sản phẩm đúng tiêu chuẩn đủ sức cạnh tranh thì là cả 1 vấn đề. Em lấy 1 ví dụ đơn giản thế này Trung Quốc mua hãng xe Volvo của Thụy Điển mua luôn toàn bộ dây chuyền công nghệ lúc đó Trung Quốc sẽ có thương hiệu riêng của họ. Khi các hãng hàng không Trung Quốc đặt hàng máy bay Boeing, Airbus họ yêu cầu đặt nhà máy tại Trung Quốc như vậy nguồn nhân lực được đào tạo sẽ là người Trung Quốc và dần dần họ sẽ nắm được quy trình công nghệ và cách làm việc quản lý của các tập đoàn phát triển trên thế giới..v.v.....
Khi mình bắt đầu nghiên cứu lại những cái thế giới đã đi qua rồi đó là 1 việc làm em thấy không hay lắm. Vấn đề là trên phương diện quản lý tại sao nhà nước các doanh nghiệp tại sao chúng ta không mua dây chuyền công nghệ chuyển giao kỹ thuật mà mình lại đi làm lại những cái mà thế giới đã làm được rồi. Trước đây khi em đi học thầy giáo em có nói 1 câu mà em luôn mang theo bên mình để tránh làm lặp lại những công việc mà người khác làm đã quá tốt rồi "Chúng ta phải biết đứng trên vai người khổng lồ". 
Em lấy ví dụ đơn giản hơn đó là Delta nếu như mọi người đã nghiên cứu là 1 hãng về thiết bị tự động hóa khá nổi tiếng của Đài Loan mà nêu ở tầm trung muốn sử dụng linh kiện mới thì đây là 1 sự lựa chọn khá tốt. Nhưng họ cũng đâu có phát triển từ đầu họ mua dây kỹ thuật công nghệ từ Mishubitshi do vậy các  cách lập trình PLC hay parameter từ Delta giống hệt của Mishubitshi. Em cũng đã có biết 1 công ty của Việt Nam đã kết hợp với tập đoàn Yaskawa của Nhật Bản chuyển giao công nghệ để làm biến tần Made in Vietnam..... Trên đây là 1 số quan điểm cá nhân của em về cách đánh giá của Samsung về việc nói rằng Việt Nam không sản xuất được con ốc vít cho họ là cách nói và cách mà báo chí dắt chúng ta theo. Khi chúng ta đọc báo em nghĩ chúng ta cần suy xét và dựa trên nhiều luồng thông tin khác nhau để đánh giá vấn đề chứ không phải là chỉ dựa trên 1,2 bài báo mà đánh giá cả 1 nền công nghiệp của đất nước như thế là không hợp lý.
http://www.dientuvietnam.net/forums/...29/index3.html
Trích 1 nguồn từ trang dientuvietnam.net và mình thích cách mà bác ITX bên đó bình luận và đưa dẫn chứng vì nó phù hợp với quan điểm cá nhân của mình.
Trân trọng.

----------


## CKD

@vanlam1102
- Nếu gọi là diy đầu thay dao tự động thì.. không phải là không làm được.. mà làm được với điều kiện diy thiếu thốn như ở vn, cũng như anh em trong hội của ta thì không thực tế lắm vì độ chính xác không cao. Vấn đề ở đây là:
-- Thiếu thốn máy công cụ.
-- Đi thuê thì làm không như ý.. làm chính xác thì chi phí gia công quá đắt.
- Nếu diy máy có dùng atc thì có đó bạn. Anh em khác mình không biết, nhưng riêng mình cũng đã thực hiện vài máy rồi, kiểu thay dao hoặc offset dao đều có. Cái khó là trong máy diy.. hệ thống ATC chiếm tỉ trọng chi phí khá lớn. Nếu không mua được đồ cũ (có nhưng hiếm) thì đồ mới một chú atc be bé không cũng ngốn chi phí ít lắm cũng phải hơn 30 củ. Không nhỏ chút nào nên hạn chế người sử dụng.

_Xin lỗi.. máy làm riêng cho khách hàng nên không được đưa hình ảnh lên web ạ._

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em đọc được ở đâu đó câu này :
 Phần lớn chúng ta cân nhắc quá nhiều về cái giá phải trả cho sự thay đổi, 
 Mà ít khi cân nhắc cái giá phải trả nếu không chịu thay đổi!

----------


## ít nói

> Em đọc được ở đâu đó câu này :
>  Phần lớn chúng ta cân nhắc quá nhiều về cái giá phải trả cho sự thay đổi, 
>  Mà ít khi cân nhắc cái giá phải trả nếu không chịu thay đổi!


tuần tới khả năng cao là có thêm 1 em laser cho cụ thử nghiệm . có gì sẽ thông báo
@ ngocanh

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> tuần tới khả năng cao là có thêm 1 em laser cho cụ thử nghiệm . có gì sẽ thông báo
> @ ngocanh


   Ok, thanks. lúc nào về ới mình để mình chuẩn bị vật tư thử nghiệm nhé.

----------


## nguyencnc86

Theo quan điểm của mình, trong tập thể có cá nhân, trong cá nhân có thập thể
thực tế sự yếu kém của công nghiệp nước ta không có gì khó hiểu hay nói đúng ra là điều đương nhiên. Nhìn lại lịch sử chúng ta phát triển đến nay mới chi chưa đến 30 năm mà đã thu được nhiều thành tựu so với Mỹ Nhật Anh thì họ phát triển trước chúng ta nhiều, như Pháp đợc lập năm 1789, gần nhất là Trung Quốc 1949. Mình đang làm ở công ty đối tác của các công ty của Nhật họ rất coi trọng Việt Nam và Người Việt mình. Để đạt đến trình độ như bây giờ học cũng phải không ngừng cải tiến phát triển và đổi mới. Mình chỉ muốn chia sẻ rằng trong diễn đàn có rất nhiều người giỏi có kiến thức chuyên môn hãy tập trung nâng cao kiến thức kỹ năng, tâm huyết chính bản thân mạnh sẽ làm đất nước mạnh., như câu: "một cây làm chẳng nên non ba cây chụm lại nên hòn núi cao".

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em lại ngồi buồn, tiếp cái thớt chém gió này cho vui nha các bác.

Chả biết các bác có bao giờ bị đói không ? còn lứa lâu nhâu bọn em bị đói theo nghĩa đen khá là dài. Bọn em ở ngoài Bắc, từ sau năm 75 bắt đầu ... ăn độn và đói... theo nghĩa đen.

Bạn quản đốc bên em hồi bé chỉ học hết cấp 1 thì nghỉ học đi kiếm xiền. Lúc bé đi bán khoai lang cùng mẹ, trưa về đội thúng khoai không bán hết mà vừa đi vừa khóc vì .... đói quá mà khoai thì không được ăn.

Bọn em đói, nhà nhà đói, công nhân viên chức đói và nông dân thì càng đói. 

Nếu năm 1985 nước mình không bắt đầu có đổi mới thì em không biết hôm nay tình trạng đói gạo có còn nứa không ? 
Vâng, chỉ một nhát " đổi mới " dân mình từ đói ăn đã thành thừa ăn và có gạo xuất khẩu. Cũng những người dân ấy, chỉ một nhát " đổi mới " thôi các bác ạ, mọi sự thay đổi 180 độ, i như các bác xoay trục A.

Bây giờ mà có một nhát " đổi mới" nữa về công nghiệp thì hay quá các bác nhỉ  :Smile: 

Để em chém tiếp bên.... G7  :Smile: 

Tây đức sau chiến tranh thế giới thứ 2 kết thúc, cũng chả khác gì Vn thời bao cấp.
Sau chiến tranh, các nước đồng minh a lô xô nhảy vào dìm hàng tây đức. Dìm theo nghĩa đen í ạ, dìm cho mầy không ngóc đầu lên được nữa mới thôi. Dìm cho hết cái họa phát xít  :Smile: 

Dân tây đức cũng đói, đói dài. Bà con kéo nhau ra hàng rào các trại lính đồng minh nhặt thức ăn thừa, còn tệ hơn Vn thời bao cấp.

Rồi có một bạn, tên Erhard chi chi đó, bạn này làm tổng trưởng kinh tế của tây đức lúc bấy giờ, sau được bầu là thủ tướng, bạn này đưa ra một cái cũng giông giống như " đổi mới " ở VN, chuyển nền kinh tế tập trung của nước đức bấy giờ sang cơ chế thị trường.

Phép màu kinh tế đức bắt đầu từ đó, và đã phát triển hoành tá tràng 40 năm liên tục ( lương thợ thuyền những năm 90 ở đức có giá trị cao ít nhất gấp đôi các đồng nghiệp đang cày cuốc bây giờ  :Smile:  )

Nói túm lại, người dân ở đâu cũng như nhau mà thôi, chả có người nước nào thông minh hay gì gì hơn người nước khác cả, nuôi tốt thì con trâu nó béo, không nuôi tốt thì trâu nó gày, nó ngỏm, có thế thôi ạ. Nhật, Việt nam hay Đức, khác nhau có cái địa lý mà thui.

Hôm trước em có đọc đâu đó có bác cmt đại ý giá mà bác Nhatson ở nước ngoài thì hay hơn.

Vậy để em chém tiếp cái vụ làm giàu ở các nước tư bổn các bác nhá.

Em có một anh bạn, sang Đức chơi rồi bẩu : cái quái gì bên ấy nó cũng có đến tận răng. 

Vâng đúng thế, bác thích DIY hử ? có tỉ thứ để các bác chế máy nhá.

Bác thích mua sắm à ? có đủ luôn, từ hàng sang, hàng bình dân đến ... hạ giá. Thích gì có nấy.

Dịch vụ thì hết sẩy nhá, cần cái gì ngồi nhà a lô là có. Thiếu mỗi xiền.

Vâng ạ, thiếu mỗi xiền. Lương bình thường bi chừ em cứ tính khoảng 2000 euro/ tháng. Đổi qua ngân hàng thì khá khá, còn qui theo giá trị mua đồ thì chỉ tương đương 8 triệu ở VN mà thôi.

Vậy sao bây giờ bọn Đức sang VN lập nghiệp nhiều thế ? nhiều kinh hoàng, vác ak47 ra nã cũng chả hết ?

Bởi vì nước nó ổn định quá, cái gì cũng có hay là chả thiếu thứ gì, vậy thì bác bán cái gì để người ta mua bi chừ ? ( em loại trừ bán hàng á châu cho người Việt ).
Bởi thuế má bên nó cao vãi tè, bác mua bán gì gì cũng có biên lai, bác muốn trốn thuế.... hơi mệt đấy ạ.

Trong khi ở VN, cái quái gì cũng thiếu. Bác bán cái gì cũng có người cần.
Con ốc vít ở VN không sản xuất được, sao không bác nào làm ?

Ai cũng muốn tìm được người bán hàng tin cậy, có ai muốn cả ngày đi khảo giá đâu. Vậy là ở VN bác bán hàng dễ hơn ở đức roài. Ơ Đức thằng cha nào bán hàng cũng đáng tin, thế mới chít.

Ở VN cái gì cũng thiếu, vậy là ở VN bác sản xuất hàng dễ bán hơn ở Đức roài. Nếu bác ở bên Đức, thằng hàng xóm nó làm máy ngon choét roài, sao bác cạnh tranh được nữa ?

Cái gọi là " lỗ hổng thị trường " ở VN nhiều hơn ở các nước phát triển, chỉ cần bác tìm ra là đã thành công 50% roài. Đi ra nước ngoài làm chi cho ...mệt  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, elenercom, Gamo, minhtriet, Nam CNC, nguyencnc86, thanhvp, trungdt

----------


## biết tuốt

bác tuấn nói đúng " kinh hoàng " hehe  :Wink:   (sorry bác em ấn tượng câu này của bác )  bây giờ mà luật pháp việt nam chặt như bên tây em cá , khối bác bóc lịch vì sài " thuốc"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Holy... chỉ 1 bài của bác mà soi sáng rực con đường....

----------


## vietnamcnc

> ...
> 
> Nói túm lại, người dân ở đâu cũng như nhau mà thôi, chả có người nước nào thông minh hay gì gì hơn người nước khác cả, nuôi tốt thì con trâu nó béo, không nuôi tốt thì trâu nó gày, nó ngỏm, có thế thôi ạ. Nhật, Việt nam hay Đức, khác nhau có cái địa lý mà thui.
> 
> ...


Cái khác nhau là ở chỗ người chăn nuôi!

Các bác cứ để ý, ở VN, béo là thịt!

Sao dám béo bây giờ !

----------


## ít nói

Ngành Cơ khí nông nghiệp “lép vế” trên sân nhà
Ngày: 08/10
          Việt Nam đang phải chi ra hàng chục tỷ đồng mỗi năm để nhập khẩu các loại máy móc, thiết bị nông nghiệp phục vụ cho hoạt động sản xuất nông nghiệp, điều này gây lãng phí lớn và phát triển thiếu bền vững đối với thị trường công nghiệp phục vụ nông nghiệp.



Ngành cơ khí nông nghiệp đang lép vế trên sân nhà
Ngành Cơ khí nông nghiệp đang lép vế trên sân nhà

          Một thống kê của ngành nông nghiệp gần đây cho thấy, các loại máy nông nghiệp được sản xuất tại Việt Nam (gồm cả chế tạo, lắp ráp) vẫn chỉ chiếm khoảng 15-20% thị phần, số còn lại là máy móc nhập khẩu từ Trung Quốc (60%), Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc. Điều này cho thấy, các DN sản xuất máy nông nghiệp trong nước lép vế so với các DN nước ngoài không phải nằm ở khâu chế tạo, sản xuất mà nằm ở năng lực cạnh tranh về giá cả cũng như mẫu mã sản phẩm.

         Trên thực tế, đối với những DN nội địa chỉ có Tổng công ty Máy động lực và Máy nông nghiệp Việt Nam là có lợi thế cạnh tranh trên thị trường, các DN tư nhân khác gần như chỉ chiếm được thị phần rất nhỏ và không có thương hiệu. Điều này dẫn đến việc các DN này có nỗ lực đa dạng hoá sản phẩm thì cũng khó chiếm thị phần do lượng máy nhập ngoại luôn có số lượng áp đảo và được sự ưa chuộng của người dân.

      Thống kê mới đây của Bộ NN&PTNT cho thấy, trong năm 2013 vừa qua Việt Nam phải chi ra khoảng 12,4 tỷ đồng để nhập khẩu vật tư nông nghiệp các loại. Trong số đó, một phần lớn được đầu tư để mua sắm các loại máy móc, thiết bị phục vụ cơ giới hóa sản xuất.

         Chính vì không cạnh tranh được về giá cả cũng như không có sự đa dạng về sản phẩm nên mặc dù tỷ suất lợi nhuận khá cao nhưng các DN cơ khí trong nước hạn chế đầu tư tài sản cố định cho phát triển mới và mở rộng quy mô. Cụ thể, số liệu thống kê của nhóm nghiên cứu thuộc Đại học Kinh tế TP. Hồ Chí Minh đã chỉ ra rằng, trong các năm giai đoạn 2010- 2012, các đơn vị chuyên về chế tạo cơ khí như Công ty CP cơ khí Long An, Công ty CP thiết bị phụ tùng cơ điện (Hà Nội), Công ty CP xây lắp cơ khí và lương thực thực phẩm (Long An)… đều có lợi nhuận từ 9- 55 tỷ đồng. Song các DN này chỉ dành từ 3- 44% lợi nhuận để đầu tư sản phẩm mới. Tính trung bình trong số 10 DN cơ khí nông nghiệp được khảo sát thì tỷ lệ này ở mức 42%. Điều này có nghĩa rằng, hầu hết các công ty cơ khí nông nghiệp trong nước chỉ đầu tư thay thế mà ít đầu tư mở rộng sản xuất.

         Có thể thấy, DN nội địa đang mất dần vị thế trong thị trường cơ khí nông nghiệp tại Việt Nam. Nguyên nhân là do các DN cơ khí trong nước mặc dù luôn có lợi nhuận năm sau cao hơn năm trước nhưng vẫn không dám đầu tư vào sản phẩm mới để chiếm lĩnh thị phần. Điều này phản ánh thực tế sự chấp nhận nhường “sân nhà” cho các nhà sản xuất từ Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản và Hàn Quốc của DN nội địa. Và xét đến cùng nguyên nhân chính không nằm ở phía năng lực của DN nội địa mà là do cách thức quản lý, phát triển thị trường cơ khí nông nghiệp từ nhiều năm nay bị bỏ lửng, không có sự đầu tư mang tính hệ thống và đồng bộ.

         Những năm gần đây Chính phủ bắt đầu có những chính sách mới quan tâm và ưu đãi nhiều hơn cho hoạt động phát triển cơ khí phục vụ sản xuất nông nghiệp. Tuy nhiên, nếu không có những hỗ trợ rõ ràng hướng trực tiếp vào các khâu đào tạo nhân lực kỹ thuật, liên kết hợp tác công tư, hợp tác với DN FDI… thì thị trường máy nông nghiệp trong những năm tới vẫn sẽ vắng bóng sản phẩm mang thương hiệu Việt.

DK (nguồn: theo Mai Ca, baocongthuong.com.vn)

Nhưng quan trọng là tư duy cổ hủ ăn sâu và cái chất trắng trắng trong bộ não tự tôn 
1 chiếc máy cũng bình thường như bao chiếc máy khác
tủ điện tầu toàn tập bố trí cũng cỡ em diy biến tần ko cho vào tủ có lẽ lý do là 2 tủ nhỏ rẻ hơn 1 tủ to

cái người ta gọi là đẳng cấp ở 2 điều cơ bả nhất các ốc ko hề phe rê ko đêm vênh không che bụi ( từ hồi em mới biết làm cnc cũng đã xài đệm vênh và biết che bụi bảo vệ ray và vít me)

trong hệ thống cnc cho ngành gỗ bụi gỗ là kẻ thù số 1 hại đời ray và vít me nó bụi kinh khủng và khéo léo kinh người chui mọi chỗ mọi nơi

kết cấu khung châu âu là đây


nói thật là bên đó Pác HM là chủ diễn đàn rồi còn ai đó giờ là làm thuê khi chủ gọi alo xóa cho anh thằng này nó chê máy anh chỉ 1 phút sau ko cần biết đúng sai là xóa nick xóa bài ( Thời xưa cách đây 2 năm anh em vẫn gặp nhau chào hỏi cũng có thời hi vọng nơi đó là diễn đàn số 1 vn về cnc ) sau 2 năm nó thành cái sọt rác 



thật đáng buồn nếu ko có những câu nói khoe khoang về g 789 gì đó cái mà tự người ta đặt ra.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cái khác nhau là ở chỗ người chăn nuôi!
> 
> Các bác cứ để ý, ở VN, béo là thịt!
> 
> Sao dám béo bây giờ !


nói nhỏ thôi bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuấn

> Holy... chỉ 1 bài của bác mà soi sáng rực con đường....


Hu hu hu ... em chỉ chém chơi thôi mà, bác Gamo mắng em ... nặng thế  :Frown: 




> Cái khác nhau là ở chỗ người chăn nuôi!
> 
> Các bác cứ để ý, ở VN, béo là thịt!
> 
> Sao dám béo bây giờ !


Á Á Á em bắt được cụ này .... béo nhá  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cụ *it nói* bên đây mạnh miệng nhể  :Big Grin: . Bên _ấy_ thì em cạch rồi.. chủ nghĩa cá nhân cực..

----------


## CKD

Theo phán đoán của em.. thì cái máy ấy vận hành không như người chế tạo đâu ạ. Nhất là cái cục Proma lắp thêm ấy...

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ít Nói hôm qua bị vợ mắng hay sao mà bức xúc thế nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Nick bên kia chưa có cái dấu trang điểm gạch ngang chưa hài lòng hả Ít Nói? Sao mà nay nói nhiều thế?

----------


## ít nói

> Nick bên kia chưa có cái dấu trang điểm gạch ngang chưa hài lòng hả Ít Nói? Sao mà nay nói nhiều thế?


Hê hê ấm ức tí ý mà .

----------


## Gamo

> Hu hu hu ... em chỉ chém chơi thôi mà, bác Gamo mắng em ... nặng thế 
> 
> Á Á Á em bắt được cụ này .... béo nhá


Hehe, bài cụ viết hay quá. Đó là nhìn thấy cơ hội trong khó khăn.

Em ở nước ngoài thì thấy bế tắc vì mở công ty khó quá, thứ gì nó cũng có, thằng đối thủ nào cũng xịn => ko biết bán cái gì
Về VN thấy nước mình cái gì cũng cần nhưng dân ít tiền để mua  :Wink: )

----------


## biết tuốt

> Về VN thấy nước mình cái gì cũng cần nhưng dân ít tiền để mua )


Em đã login = phone để like cụ gà pát , đây chính là vấn đề vấn đề chính là đây tạo ra nhu cầu ,cái này nói dễ mà làm khó , nên bao năm nay vẫn trăn trở " nuôi con gì , trồng cây gì "   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anhcos

Ít nói lo lót thế nào mà chủ vườn chuối đã cho hoạt động trở lại...

----------


## ít nói

> Ít nói lo lót thế nào mà chủ vườn chuối đã cho hoạt động trở lại...


hà hà lo lót gì đâu cụ . cụ gọi đện cho chủ nhà đừng gọi cho AM vì AM ko có quyền, cam kết ko thọc gậy là đc thôi mà

----------


## Nam CNC

À nói thêm ít nói đừng soi quá , cái máy đo đỏ đó là dùng plasma thôi chứ không phay gỗ nên em không thèm soi nữa, đợi tập 2 máy của bác ấy em cho bác ấy sáng mắt ra cái chuẩn G7

----------


## Khoa C3

Cha Nam đi phẫu thuật về rồi à

----------


## biết tuốt

nghe nói bác nam sang thái chơi mới về  :Cool:  có gì thay đổi k bác?

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm nay em vinh dự được tháp tùng một bác trong làng DIY đi dự một cái hội thảo mang tầm cỡ G7 ở một cái viện ngâm cứu chắc cũng thuộc hàng G7.

Đến nơi xem cái tờ giới thiệu mà hoảng, viện này có 4 cụ là giáo sư, vài tá các vị nữa tiến sỹ, thêm gần 500 kỹ sư này nọ. Nhòm sang danh mục ngâm kíu em còn hoảng hơn, lèo tèo đếm trên đầu ngón tay mấy thứ vớ vẩn mà đăng ký đề tài cấp nhà nước hẳn hoi. Không hiểu khách quốc tế họ nghĩ gì về mấy cái phát minh của các bác này.

Bốn vị giáo sư với một rổ tiến sỹ đi copy cái máy hàn cổ lỗ sỹ người ta cho không bản vẽ từ những năm 30 của thế kỷ trước về làm của mình, đề tài cấp nhà nước hẳn hoi nhá :



Không hiểu các bạn khách nước ngoài đánh giá thế nào khi xem mấy cái phát minh đểu này. Bó tay. Các vị học cao này yếu và thiếu cả về kiến thức lẫn tính tự trọng.

Lúc đi thăm cơ sở khác em có ngồi xe cùng với 2 vị chắc cũng loại tào lao viện trưởng viện phó chi đó, em cũng hơi cay mũi nên hỏi đểu mấy câu về cái máy của nợ kia, bảo nó thiếu cái này, thiếu cái kia, khi chạy thì nó bị cái này, bị cái kia cho các bạn ấy tịt chơi, rồi chỉ sang cái bác DIY bẩu khó quá không làm được thì hỏi bác này này, bác ấy làm được roài đấy.

Một cái trao đổi nhiệt củ chuối lỗi thiết kế tùm lum cũng được phóng ảnh khoe ngoài sảnh:



Chắc kiến thức phải uyên thâm lắm mới có thể thiết kế môt sản phẩm lỗi cơ bản đến như thế này, trách gì mọi người thích mua hàng ngoại về dùng.

Hôm trước em có xem một bác bị mắng vì can tội dùng mach3**** , so với cái viện được cấp 50 tỷ đồng của dân này, tội của bác ấy ...bé tí  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, jimmyli, quanghung108, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## diy1102

> Hôm nay em vinh dự được tháp tùng một bác trong làng DIY đi dự một cái hội thảo mang tầm cỡ G7 ở một cái viện ngâm cứu chắc cũng thuộc hàng G7.
> 
> Đến nơi xem cái tờ giới thiệu mà hoảng, viện này có 4 cụ là giáo sư, vài tá các vị nữa tiến sỹ, thêm gần 500 kỹ sư này nọ. Nhòm sang danh mục ngâm kíu em còn hoảng hơn, lèo tèo đếm trên đầu ngón tay mấy thứ vớ vẩn mà đăng ký đề tài cấp nhà nước hẳn hoi. Không hiểu khách quốc tế họ nghĩ gì về mấy cái phát minh của các bác này.
> 
> Bốn vị giáo sư với một rổ tiến sỹ đi copy cái máy hàn cổ lỗ sỹ người ta cho không bản vẽ từ những năm 30 của thế kỷ trước về làm của mình, đề tài cấp nhà nước hẳn hoi nhá :
> 
> 
> 
> Không hiểu các bạn khách nước ngoài đánh giá thế nào khi xem mấy cái phát minh đểu này. Bó tay. Các vị học cao này yếu và thiếu cả về kiến thức lẫn tính tự trọng.
> ...


Nếu wm không nhầm anh Tuấn free cái bản vẽ đó đúng k?

----------


## CKD

Hehe.
Đồng cảm với bác Tuấn!
Em thì không có được cái cơ hội cũng như cái vinh dự được thăm viện này viện nọ với cả lố giáo sư, cả rổ tiến sỉ... tầng tầng lớp lớp kỹ sư. Em chỉ được cái mai mắn là có cơ hội mài đít trong BK.HCM thôi. Qua đó cũng thấy muôn phần chán nãn khi biết được vài đề tài cấp quốc gia mà.. với.. em lúc đó.. e cũng có thể chơi chơi cũng được. Trong đó.. có mấy đề tài mà em rất ấn tượng như xe tự hành, điều khiển từ xa (nói thiệt.. ốm yếu, kết cấu không ra gì, thua con xe RC mà anh em tự chế nữa), xe tự cân bằng (segway), máy bay điều khiển bla bla. Nói chung em nói chơi chơi cũng được là vì.. thiết kế nó có sẵn trên mạng, từ lý thuyết, thực hành cho đến thiết bị đều có sẵn. Lúc ấy thì đề tài này có thể nhan nhãn ở SV nước ngoài.. giờ thì chắc dành cho bọn thiếu niên nó chơi ấy mà.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Hồi đó mình phải thẩm định 2 đơn xin tiền của 1 vị GS rất nổi tiếng  trong giới quăng bom,  trong đó 1 lá đơn xin $500,000USD để triển khai 1 phần mềm cho sinh viên trong trường, chạy trên iPhone, đọc mà muốn điên máu. (lá còn lại mình ko dám nói nốt, mất công lộ bí mật)

Thứ 1 là sinh viên thì làm sao có tiền chơi iPhone, sao mà cụ là GS mà ngu thế. Thứ 2 mình là dân phần mềm, mình biết thừa là với cái PM cùi mía đó thì chỉ cần khoảng $5000K là khối thằng làm ngon lành từ A-Z rồi. Thứ 3 là trong đó cụ xin $50,000 là để cụ & một vài cụ khác đi nước ngoài chơi, "học hỏi kinh nghiệm làm PM đó"

----------

anhcos

----------


## lekimhung

Kết cái trao đổi nhiệt củ chuối, cân ký bán đồng cũng bộn tiền à.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác trách nhầm rồi , các giáo sư tiến sỹ không có lỗi  ...lỗi này là lỗi " hệ thống "   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   họ cũng như cậu ấm cô chiêu ấy mà chiều lắm sinh hư  , chứ mấy ông thầy dạy bọn em hồi trước kiếm tiền bằng kiến thức làm cho cả " tây " chứ bỡn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
mấy cái viện  theo em toàn nuôi tốn cơm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Kết cái trao đổi nhiệt củ chuối, cân ký bán đồng cũng bộn tiền à.


Cái đó là mục tiêu thực của nó mà bác, hihi

----------


## lekimhung

Mà mấy nước tư bản nó phát triển tốt là nhờ mấy tập đoàn tư bản chứ đâu cần giáo sư tiến sĩ làm gì, mấy nhà bác học như  Einstein hay newton chỉ cần vài người là được.

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, cóa đấy chứ bác, nhưng mà GS, TS nó phải tự bơi  :Big Grin: 

Ông thầy của em phải chạy vạy xin xỏ tiền của các tập đoàn cho lab ổng. Bọn nó có kiểm tra đàng hoàng, dí bọn em chạy quắn đuôi luôn, tiền bọn nó bỏ ra nên phải có kết quả.

Tiền nhà nước mình thì có lẽ các vị GS/TS ko xót. Em cũng nghe vợ em kể các đề tài của chúng ta được vẽ lên to lắm. Không biết bác nào có bao giờ nghe axit oxalic giá 1tr/kg chưa?

----------


## biết tuốt

hehe xem bảo vệ luận án thạc sỹ , tiến sỹ làm em nhớ lại cảnh xem tát ao hôi bé  :Big Grin:  
axit oxalic 1 triệu em mua cả tạ bác gà ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

Thứ 2 tuần sau đi book cái khoá tiến sĩ mới được, kiếm nguồn tài trợ diy mấy thứ tào lao chơi.

----------


## ABCNC

Hi, ngoài lề 1 chút, có bác nào biết cái máy đen đen trong hình của bác Nhatson trong SG ở đâu bán ko ạ, ko biết tên nó là gì, công dụng của nó là điều tiết khí từ máy nén cấp cho cái đầu quét keo ấy, cám ơn

----------


## imechavn

" Ban quản trị không chịu trách nhiệm về nội dung do thành viên đăng. " -> các bác cứ chém thoải mái.
-> anh *Tuấn* lần sau sợ không nhận được giấy mời đi xem trình diễn của các nhà khoa học đâu bác!

----------


## Tuấn

> " Ban quản trị không chịu trách nhiệm về nội dung do thành viên đăng. " -> các bác cứ chém thoải mái.
> -> anh *Tuấn* lần sau sợ không nhận được giấy mời đi xem trình diễn của các nhà khoa học đâu bác!


Á à.. cụ imechavn vào nhận hàng nè :

Điều khiển hàn đắp hợp kim chịu mài mòn chi tiết máy, THC cho Mig, Mag tác giả và tác phẩm :



Nhìn cái mẹt hơi ngố ngố mờ được việc phết  :Smile: 

Tiếp phát nữa, tác giả và tác phẩm :



Tích hợp điều khiển tùm lum thứ cho công nghệ P.T.A mới cáo nè, P.T.A là cái giống này này các bác:



Tác giả và tác phẩm, THC, hành trình, rắc bột, plasma... tùm lum thứ  :Smile: 
Các chú xem xem cái giề, đứng xa cái máy của anh ra tí, che hết cả máy roài  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, imechavn, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## imechavn

Hôm trước ngồi nói chuyện với một chú đầu to ở một tập đoàn đầu tư nước ngoài, vấn đề " *rào cản kỹ thuật* " được đặt ra cũng chỉ là bảo vệ " chuỗi cung ứng " của họ và đây cũng là mục tiêu của vấn đề " *chuyển giá*" mà nhiều công ty lớn đang áp dụng.

----------


## biết tuốt

công nghệ hôm nọ bác tuấn nói đây nhỉ bác? hay phết

----------

